# Therapeutic grade EOs?



## three_little_fishes (Jun 28, 2013)

Anyone know if ED's EOs are considered "therapeutic grade"? I know that SMR claims theirs are. I usually order from ED simply because the shipping is faster since I'm in FL (and I like their EOs a bit better than SMR too). 

My son's doctor has recommended a few different EO/Carrier oil blends for massage so I'm just trying to get the right things.


----------



## Koshka (Jun 28, 2013)

Funny you post your question  Just a few weeks ago, one of my sellers at the market calls me to let me know that she was verbally attacked by two individuals with  "Young Living" logo on their t-shirts. They have bashed my poor innocent soaps, stating that I'm using "bad quality" EO's, and they are not therapeutic grade. I comforted my employee and went on to research wth were they trying to say. Essentially, it's a marketing move from aromatherapy companies, i.e. Young Living, to make people buy their EO's only. Keep in mind, there are not set standards on grade, authentication or performance of EO's. See this link for more info. I hope it helps!

http://www.aromaweb.com/articles/therapeuticgradeessentialoils.asp


----------



## three_little_fishes (Jun 28, 2013)

My friend tried telling me to use Young Living. $55 for HALF an ounce of lavender! What?! DoTerra is pretty outrageous too, but not that crazy.


----------



## three_little_fishes (Jun 28, 2013)

And thanks for the link!!


----------



## Koshka (Jun 28, 2013)

http://www.naturesgift.com/therapeutic-grade.htm Here's some more info. I agree with a lot that's written there.  I think you should be aware of where the oils come from and how they are extracted. If you're looking for pure EO's, make sure they're not diluted. LibertyNaturals.com has very good description of where their oils come from and what they consist of.


----------



## three_little_fishes (Jun 28, 2013)

Thanks again. All very interesting reading. His doctor specifically recommended sandalwood....to which I laughed and had her look up the latest prices on the stuff. Lol! So she suggested some others.


----------

